# How long to wait for next period after having a Zoladex injection?



## DHowd

Hi 

I had an operation yesterday to remove polyps from the lining of my womb.  

It thankfully all went well and they were able to remove them all as when they did the hysteroscopy they found that I had several polyps and thought that they might not be able to remove them in one op.  

The reason they were able to remove them all was because they gave me a Zoladex injection about 4 and a half weeks ago which reduced the polyps in size and also got rid of some so they only had 3 to remove yesterday.
My period started the same day as they gave me the injection and lasted about two weeks but stopped my period this month as expected (sorry if this is too much information).  

We were told yesterday that we can start trying for a baby again after I've had my next period so I was just wondering how long others have had to wait for their next period?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

It varies from person to person, but if you only had 1 injection it shouldntbe too long

I am assuming it was a 3.6 and not a 10.8

When i had a one off injection of 3.6, my period returned 6 wks after the injection was given

lotsof luck for when it returns

Emxx


----------



## DHowd

Many thanks for your reply Em.  I'm not sure what quantity they gave me but i'd imagine it was the lower amount.


----------

